# I have a company in Canada that will make the rear spoiler.



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

I need a lot of pictures of it from different angles to make sure it comes out good. All the information will be in the www.sr20deforum.com

NX2000 section

This was his reply!



> Welcome to onderground-design
> 
> Of course we can design this spoiler, first off, we need to know how many
> people would be interested in.
> ...


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

That was an OEM piece? Interesting. Doesn't look too bad. I may have even been interested if I had a NX.


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

That spoiler is pretty pimp. I'd sport it if I had a NX2K


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

wow that is pretty nice . hey maybe some people with the b12 sport coupe should look into that wing also


----------

